# Brutbesatz



## Hanjupp-0815 (27. April 2022)

Hallo,
Wir haben diese Woche unseren jährlichen Bafo- Besatz ausgebracht (angefütterte Brut ~ 1cm ). Leute hatten wir dieses Mal ausnahmsweise genug zur Verfügung, alle waren informiert und gut eingewiesen und so ging das in gut 2 Std. über die Bühne. Tempo ist mir dabei am wichtigsten weil die Fischlein erfahrungsgemäß nach ca. 3 Std. im Transportbeutel das Schwächeln anfangen. Aufgrund der Regenfälle war der Wasserstand etwas erhöht, aber es war nicht übermässig trüb und man hat auch genug ruhige Einsetzstellen finden können. Nun hatten wir leider nochmal gut 1 Tag + 1 Nacht Dauerregen, die Strömung ist nochmal deutlich angestiegen, wirklich ungünstig ist m.M. aber die Trübung, denn die angefütterte Brut muss eigentlich sofort fressen können.
Den Zeitpunkt des Besatzes können wir kaum flexibel gestalten, der hängt einfach davon ab wann die Fische beim Züchter schlüpfen, dementsprechend gibt der uns Bescheid wenn die Anfütterphase endet. Meistens ist das in der ersten Maiwoche, da ist es aber oft schon so warm, das die Döbel schon am Fressen sind. Deshalb fand ich es eigentlich gut dieses Mal schon Ende April besetzen zu können. Nun haben wir leider dieses Kac.hochwasser noch erwischt.
Deshalb meine Frage: Wie haltet ihr das mit dem Besatz von Brut bis 1er Setzling ? Was könnten wir evtl. ändern ?


----------



## jkc (27. April 2022)

Hi, wir haben vergangenes WE auch besetzt, die Fische waren aber schon so um die 3cm schätze ich. Inzwischen haben wir den Vorteil, dass die in der Zuchtanlage die Wassertemperatur halbwegs steuern können, da sie kaltes Frischwasser und Wasser aus dem eigenen Kreislauf mischen können. Zielsetztung für den Besatzzeitpunkt sind bei uns 10°c im Besatzgewässer, damit da schon Nahrung vorhanden ist und die Temperaturdifferenz zur Anlage möglichst gering ist. Mit Hochwasser / Pegelanstiegen haben wir bisher immer einfach Glück gehabt.

Grüße JK


----------



## Seele (27. April 2022)

Meine sind schon lange drin. Bekomme aber auch noch ein paar Angefütterte. 
Wünsche euch gutes Gelingen und aus dass ihr euch in ein paar Jahren wieder seht.

Hanjupp-0815 wie viel habt ihr denn gesetzt und wie lang ist die Strecke?


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (27. April 2022)

Seele : 30k auf ca. 8,5 km. Früher 50k auf ca. 7km, wie deine noch mit Dottersack. Vom Gefühl her (ohne das belegen zu können) läufts mit den angefütterten deutlich besser, es ist aber auch erheblich teurer. Ohne Verbandssponsoring wäre dem kleinen Verein das wahrscheinlich gar nicht möglich.

Die 10 Grad C, die jkc  erwähnt, finde ich bei den angefütterten auch ganz wichtig. Leider ist das Gewässer als reines Oberflächengewässer extrem anfällig für Wasserstandsschwankungen.


----------



## Seele (27. April 2022)

Joa ich bin bei 15 bis 25.000 Eier pro Jahr. Deckt sich also so ziemlich mit eurem Besatz. Ich muss das mal einige Jahre durchziehen und schauen wie es sich verhält. Aber du hast recht, ohne Verband wäre es nicht machbar, noch viel weniger als Privater.


----------



## Laichzeit (27. April 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Seele : 30k auf ca. 8,5 km. Früher 50k auf ca. 7km, wie deine noch mit Dottersack. Vom Gefühl her (ohne das belegen zu können) läufts mit den angefütterten deutlich besser, es ist aber auch erheblich teurer.


Dottersacklarven sind kein frei schwimmendes Stadium der Bachforelle. Natürlich geschlüpfte Larven bleiben im Kies bis der Dottersack fast komplett aufgezehrt ist. Wenn man sie direkt in das Wasser besetzt, kommen sie wegen dem Dottersack nicht gut mit der Strömung zurecht. Sie sind lichtscheu und versuchen sich im Kies oder zwischen Steinen zu verstecken. Dabei kann es zu erheblichen Verlusten kommen.
Dottersacklarven sind kein besonders dankbares Entwicklungsstadium für Besatz, da sie in den Kies gehören, aber zu empfindlich zum Vergraben sind. Sie schaffen es zwar selbst in geeignete Verstecke, aber ideal ist das nicht. Je älter und schwimmfähiger die Larve ist, desto höher sind die Chancen, dass sie sich erfolgreich verstecken können.


----------



## Seele (27. April 2022)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Dottersacklarven sind kein frei schwimmendes Stadium der Bachforelle. Natürlich geschlüpfte Larven bleiben im Kies bis der Dottersack fast komplett aufgezehrt ist. Wenn man sie direkt in das Wasser besetzt, kommen sie wegen dem Dottersack nicht gut mit der Strömung zurecht. Sie sind lichtscheu und versuchen sich im Kies oder zwischen Steinen zu verstecken. Dabei kann es zu erheblichen Verlusten kommen.
> Dottersacklarven sind kein besonders dankbares Entwicklungsstadium für Besatz, da sie in den Kies gehören, aber zu empfindlich zum Vergraben sind. Sie schaffen es zwar selbst in geeignete Verstecke, aber ideal ist das nicht. Je älter und schwimmfähiger die Larve ist, desto höher sind die Chancen, dass sie sich erfolgreich verstecken können.


Klar, aber besser als Eier in Boxen zu setzen und direkt nach dem Schlüpfen in den zugeschlammten Kies vergraben zu lassen. 
Die Larven oben sind 3 Wochen alt und mussten aus der Box raus. Sollten nicht mehr lang bis zur Emergenz gehabt haben.


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. April 2022)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Dottersacklarven sind kein frei schwimmendes Stadium der Bachforelle. Natürlich geschlüpfte Larven bleiben im Kies bis der Dottersack fast komplett aufgezehrt ist. Wenn man sie direkt in das Wasser besetzt, kommen sie wegen dem Dottersack nicht gut mit der Strömung zurecht. Sie sind lichtscheu und versuchen sich im Kies oder zwischen Steinen zu verstecken. Dabei kann es zu erheblichen Verlusten kommen.
> Dottersacklarven sind kein besonders dankbares Entwicklungsstadium für Besatz, da sie in den Kies gehören, aber zu empfindlich zum Vergraben sind. Sie schaffen es zwar selbst in geeignete Verstecke, aber ideal ist das nicht. Je älter und schwimmfähiger die Larve ist, desto höher sind die Chancen, dass sie sich erfolgreich verstecken können.



Ein Forellen-Nachzucht-Experte in meinem Bekanntenkreis sieht das auch so - der zieht die Bafos auf schwimmfähiges Minifisch-Format hoch, bevor die rauskommen.

Dennoch erfolgt das Aussetzen hauptsächlich in kleinen bis kleinsten Nebenbächen (für Bafos geeignet und idealerweise ohne Döbel), in denen nicht gewatet wird. In den Hauptbach gelangen die dann ganz von selbst.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (28. April 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ein Forellen-Nachzucht-Experte in meinem Bekanntenkreis sieht das auch so - der zieht die Bafos auf schwimmfähiges Minifisch-Format hoch, bevor die rauskommen.
> 
> Dennoch erfolgt das Aussetzen hauptsächlich in kleinen bis kleinsten Nebenbächen (für Bafos geeignet und idealerweise ohne Döbel), in denen nicht gewatet wird. In den Hauptbach gelangen die dann ganz von selbst.


Ich kann nicht genau sagen wie lange sie diesmal gefüttert waren, aber sie lagen um etwa 1cm Länge, sahen schon aus wie Fische und hatten die charakteristische Zeichnung von jungen Bafos. Kann mich gut an meinen letzten Einsatz vor 2 Jahren erinnern, der fand in der zweiten Maiwoche statt, da hatten sie ca. 2,5cm. Soweit mir das bekannt ist, wurde der Zeitpunkt dieses Mal absichtlich nach vorn verlegt weil eben die Döbel jetzt noch nicht sehr aktiv sind.

Der "Winzbach", von dem ich schon ein paar Mal berichtet habe, mündet ins besetzte Gewässer ein. Weil es früher auf dem schwierigen Weg dort hin Verluste bei den Jungfischen gab, wird er nicht mehr mit besetzt. Sehr schade, denn dort gibt es definitiv nur Bafos und Koppen. Da meine Gruppe zahlenmässig die größte war, bin ich gleich zu Beginn mit einem Jungangler zum Mündungsbereich des Bachs. Hab den Buben den Hauptbach besetzen lassen, selber bin ich den Kleinen ein Stück hoch gestiefelt. Die Zuwanderung sollte auch von unten nach oben klappen. Letztes Jahr als endlich mal viel Wasser drin war, habe ich dort sehr gut gefangen.

btw.    ich hatte ne Mutter mit ihrem Sohn dabei, (Bekannte eines Junganglers), aus nem Nachbarort hat sich unterwegs ein Mann angeschlossen, die waren alle total begeistert bei der Sache. Auch wenn die Arme lang wurden bei der ganzen Eimer Schlepperei, alle haben bis zum Schluß mit durch gezogen, einmalig


----------



## Seele (28. April 2022)

So soll es sein. Das ist die beste Werbung für unser Hobby. 
Wobei ich 1cm für sehr klein finde. Das haben die doch direkt nach dem schlüpfen. Aber seis drum, ob 1 oder 2cm ist ja egal.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (28. April 2022)

Hab mal nen Zollstock bemüht, die waren etwa so lang wie meine Wurstfinger breit sind. Sind dann doch etwa 1,5 cm.  Hast recht, mein Augenmaß lässt zu wünschen übrig


----------



## Seele (28. April 2022)

Passt vielleicht ganz gut rein. Das muss eine Selbestgezogene sein. 100 Prozent kann man es nicht sagen, aber mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit.


----------

